# Respect: Arizona passed two bills to try and stop Obama’s agenda



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Arizona coming in _hot! _They quickly just became one of the best places to live in Obama's America.

House Bill 2368, introduced by Republican Representative Bob Thorpe of Flagstaff, Arizona, was passed by the Arizona House on Wednesday. The bill's goal is to keep the state of Arizona from funding any executive orders issued by President Obama, or policy directives issued by the Department of Justice. Sounds nice to me.

From Opposing Views:

According to the Arizona State Legislature website, the bill includes the following provisions:

"1. Prohibits this state or any of its political subdivisions from using any personnel or financial resources to enforce, administer or cooperate with an executive order issued by the President of the U.S. that has not been affirmed by a vote of Congress and signed into law as prescribed by the U.S. Constitution.

2. Prohibits this state or any of its political subdivisions from using any personnel or financial resources to enforce, administer or cooperate with a policy directive issued by the U.S. DOJ to law enforcement agencies in this state that has not been affirmed by a vote of Congress and signed into law as prescribed by the U.S. Constitution."

If the bill becomes a law, Arizona would essentially be independent of federal laws.
http://www.youngcons.com/respect-arizona-passed-two-bills-try-stop-obamas-agenda/

Very well played. Hopefully the bill becomes law and other states follow suit.


----------

